# Nj placement



## margaret fahy (Aug 9, 2017)

which GI placement code would you use for this placement of an NJ tube

PROCEDURE: Via the right nostril a 5F JB-1 catheter with a .035"
Bentson wire was placed into the stomach and manipulated until
the wire was in small bowel distal to the ligament of Treitz. 
The JB-1 catheter was removed and exchanged for a 6F Corflo F
feeding tube.  The tube was advanced over the wire with
fluoroscopic guidance until the tip was beyond the ligament of
Treitz.  The wire was then removed.  The tube was fixed to the
face with a Duoderm/Tegaderm dressing. The external portion from
the nare to connector tip measured 68cm. Contrast injection
confirmed position of the tip of the catheter beyond the ligament
of Treitz.  
IMPRESSION
 Successful, uncomplicated NJ tube placement.


----------



## luhre (Aug 9, 2017)

*Coding Data Analyst, CPC*

Look at CPT 44500 and 74340


----------



## suela923@aol.com (Aug 10, 2017)

*tube*

I would try 43752.


----------

